
PayPal Compares Its New Transaction Tool to the Electrical Outlet (rww/nytimes) - ExJournalist
http://www.nytimes.com/external/readwriteweb/2009/07/23/23readwriteweb-paypal-compares-its-new-transaction-tool-to-74860.html
======
EinhornIsFinkle
PP is an interesting beast. I wonder when they'll start seeing pressure from
the virtual currency platform providers like OfferPal and the dozens of
others. Gotta think they'll gobble one up within the next 12 months if they're
smart, but will likely wait 2+ years and pay through the nose.

